# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  تلفزيون سامي سوفت .. Samy Soft TV منقول للفائده  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## faissal

اخواني الكرام اعضاء هذا المنتدى العملاق .. اقدم لكم اليوم برنامجا لقى اقبالا شديدا في شتى المواقع والمنتديات في الاصدار السابق له بفضل الله تعالى   واعتقد ان الكثير ينتظر جديد هذا البرنامج وها انا اليوم كما وعدتكم   اقدم لكم اليوم الصاعقة الثانية : تلفزيون سامي سوفت الاصدار الثاني  Samy Soft TV 2.0  وذلك بعد اضافة الكثير من المحطات والقنوات العربية والعالمية في شتى المجالات .. ايضا تم اضافة كاميرات مباشرة تلتقط ببث حي ومباشر صورا لشوارع ومدن وقرى ومناطق شهيرة في العالم وتم التعديل على كثير من القنوات واصبح البرنامج بعد الاضافات الجديدة والرائعة والكثيرة ايضا يحتوي على ما يلي  مجموع القنوات الموجودة في البرنامج 192 قناة وكاميرا مباشرة   انتبه الى ان صور عرض القنوات يتضمنها شرح كامل لادوات وخيارات التحكم في البرنامج  تم تعديل التصنيفات بحيث اصبح البرنامج يحتوي على 6 تصنيفات مقسمة كالاتي  القسم الأول : دين وأطفال .. 32 قناة حيث القنوات الدينية 16 قناة والقنوات المختصة بعالم الطفل والافلام الكرتونية 16 قناة ايضا والقنوات المدرجة تحت هذا القسم هي  المجد القران الكريم ، المجد الفضائية ، المجد الحديث الشريف ، قرآن كريم ، الهدى ، اقرأ ، الحكمة ، الرسالة ، التراويح والقرآن ، Islam  channel ، Share islam tv ، peace tv usa ، peace tv dubi ، QTV ، peace tv uk ،  الشارقة , الجزيرة للأطفال ، ام بي سي 3 للأطفال mbc 3 ، سمايل للأطفال ، كرتون - البرازيل ، الكرتون القديم ، شبكة الكرتون ، Cizgi Film ،  Youth TV , KRO , Nick junior , Pds tv , Toon TV , ABC Kids , Baby TV , CBBC ,Kika  وهذه صورة من قناة الرسالة الإسلامية وتوضح خيار تصغير البرنامج الى شريط المهام    وهذه صورة من ام بي سي 3 للأطفال وتوضح خيار اغلاق البرنامج     القسم الثاني : أخبار .. قسم خاص بأقوى قنوات الاخبار العربية والعالمية ويحتوي على 32 قناة اخبارية عربية وعالمية والقنوات المدرجة تحت هذا القسم هي  الجزيرة ، بي بي سي BBC ، النيل للأخبار ، الاخبارية ، ابو ظبي ، المنار ، المستقبل اخبار ، المغرب 2 اخبار ، فرنسا 24 اخبار France  24 ، العالم ، روسيا اليوم ، برس تي في press tv ، الحرة ، بي بي سي 2 BBC ، الجزيرة 2 ، سي ان ان CNN  عناوين الاخبار - بي بي سي ، Bloomberg France , bloomberg espana , sky turk , Financial  news , Pluse 24 , TVE 24 Spanish , RTN Tele Sahel , BBC London , BBC Weather, CN 8 News , Planet insolite , BBC Parliament , ASTV News , DW TV , Dubi News  وهذه صورة من قناة النيل للأخبار توضح خيارات التحكم بالصوت ايضا    القسم الثالث : رياضة .. وهو قسم كامل مختص بالقنوات الرياضية ويحتوي على 32 قنوات رياضية عربية وعالمية تعرض رياضات مختلفة ومتنوعة   والقنوات المدرجة تحت هذا القسم هي  الجزيرةالرياضية ، الدوري الاسباني ، قناة الدوري ، الرياضية الكويتية ، السعودية الرياضية ، مصارعة ، مصارعة 2 ، كرة قدم ،  , Euoro sport , sport italia 24 , sport tv , mac sport , BackYardWrestling ,  Baseball Channel , DM TV , Tvvi , Rtvv Tvvi , Online Racing , Fighting TV ,  NHL , CNN Plus , WHL , Versus USA , Sports Network , Dong Nai 2 , Circuit  Park Zandvoort , B-te-ceit , Ski TV , WPTV-MOTO , Running TV , دراجات نارية ، تنس  صورة من قناة الجزيرة الرياضية توضح خيارات التحكم بايقاف تشغيل وتشغيل القناة او المحطة    وهنا صورة من قناة المصارعة العالمية و توضح خيارات وازرار التحكم بحجم شاشة العرض    القسم الرابع : عالم الحيوان .. 32 قناة وكاميرا مباشرة .. قنوات تختص بعالم الحيوان وكاميرات مباشرة من اشهر حدائق الحيوان العالمية وكأنك تذهب الى حدائق الحيوان العالمية وانت جالس في غرفتك وامام شاشتك الصغيرة وهذا القسم تم اضافته حديثا من ضمن القنوات الكثيرة والهائلة التي تمت اضافتها على هذه الاصدار والقنوات والكاميرات المباشرة المدرجة تحت هذا القسم هي  قناة عالم الحيوان ، كاميرا حيوان الباندا ، كامير الاخطبوط ، كاميرا النمر ، كاميرا الفلامينجو ، كاميرا الغوريلا ، الدب الكسلان ، حديقة الحيوان ، ابن مقرض ، كاميرا الامازون ، شاطىء صخري ، كاميرا السلمون ، شاطىء رملي ، سمك القرش الأبيض ، كائنات دقيقة ، Asia Trail ، كاميرا الكيوي ، كاميرا الكيوي 2 ، كاميرا الفهد ، كاميرا الفهد 2 ، صيد الاسماك ، الغابة ، عشب البحر ، عشب تحت الماء ، ثعلب الماء ، البطريق ، قفص  الطيور ، ثعلب الماء العذب ، الاسد الذهبي ، Outer Bay , Monetery Bay , Amazone Cam   وهذه صورة من قناة عالم الحيوان ومشار في الصورة الى العلامة التي توضح ان هذا الاصدار الذي تستخدمه هو الاصدار الثاني من البرنامج    وهنا صورة اخرى من كاميرا الكيوي     القسم الخامس : المنوعات .. 32 قناة منوعة من اشهر القنوات العربية والقنوات المدرجة تحت هذا القسم كالاتي   السعودية 1 ، السعودية 2 ، الكويت 1 ، الكويت 2 ، سلطنة عمان ، الجزائر ، المغربية ، موريتانيا ، المصرية ، المصرية 2 ، ام بي سي MBC ،  ام بي سي 2 MBC 2 لافلام الرعب والاكشن وغيرها ، MBC 3 ، ال بي سي LBC ، تلفزيون المستقبل ، ابو ظبي ، دبي ، تلفزيون النيل  Nile TV ، روتانا زمان Rotana Zaman ، روتانا سينما Cinema، سورية ، الاردنية ، ناسا التعليمية ، ناسا العامة ، الرسالة 2 ،  اقرأ 2 ، الجزيرة 3 ، المنار 2 ، المغرب 2 ، ناسا الاخبارية ، اذاعة رياضية ، قناة الكاس او الكأس الرياضية  وهنا صورة من قناة ام بي سي 2 mbc 2 لافلام الرعب والاكشن والافلام الاخرى المترجمة     القسم السادس والاخير;; : 32 كاميرا مباشرة .. حيث تجعلك تتجول وتجول وتسافر على مدن ودول واماكن عالمية من خلال شاشتك الصغيرة و تعرض بصورة حية ومباشرة لقطات من اشهر المناطق والمدن والقرى والشوارع والطرقات العالمية وهي فعلا شيء ممتع جدا والكاميرات المباشرة الموجودة داخل هذا القسم هي  المسجد الاقصى ، ABC FM Brazil ، خليج مونتري - امريكا الولايات المتحدة ، جراند بلس - بروكسل بلجيكا , Hubert st  Canada , key west usa , ski cam romania , Halle Germany , Tendy Wales Uk ,  Traffic Madrid , BojanGles Australia , H2TV Switzerland , Luxemburg Traffic ,  Confederation Bridge Canada , Marina FM Cam , Leicester Square London , Big  Place Belgium , HogsBreath USA , Koh Samui Thailand , ZeeZicht , PSV Traning  , Roanoke USA , StuttGart Germany , HonoLulu Traffic , Ottenstein Austria ,  Panama City Pool , St LeonHard Austria , Zurich SwitzerLand , KirkWood  California , Weather Tampa   انظر الى هذه الصورة التي تعرض قناة المسجد الاقصى حيث الكاميرا الموجهة مباشرة الى قبة الصخرة والمسجد الاقصى المبارك    وهنا صورة من الكاميرا المباشرة لاحد شوارع المانيا الشهيرة    بالنسبة لقنوات اي ار تي الرياضية واي ار تي الافلام واي ار تي الاخرى واوربت وال شو تايم Show Time , Art Sport وغيرها  غير موجود لها بث على الانترنت لذلك لم استطع اضافتها على الاقل في الوقت الحالي   هذه صورة اثبات النسخة الثانية ( الاصدار 2 )   Samy Soft TV 2.0    برمجة وتصميم : سامي جميل الددح زقوت  فلسطين غزة  ارجو من الاخوة الذين يريدون نقل الموضوع الى منتديات ومواقع اخرى نقل الموضوع كاملا لضرورة التنبيه الموجود في مقدمته وللاحتفاظ بحقوق البرنامج والمبرمج وحقوق المصدر ايضا وهذا رجاء وليس طلب  وارجو ممن يريد نقل الموضوع الى منتديات ومواقع اخرى كتابة كلمة "منقول" في اخر الموضوع .. وبارك الله فيكم   صور توضح طريقة تنصيب البرنامج على الجهاز          وهذا اختصار برنامج تلفزيون سامي سوفت - الاصدار الثاني على سطح المكتب    وكما تعلمون ميزات هذا البرنامج هي 1- سريع في تحميل المحطات والقنوات مقارنة بمعظم البرامج الاخرى المشابهة 2- سهل جدا في الاستخدام ولا يحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة في التعامل مع الكمبيوتر وكأنك تتعامل مع تلفاز حقيقي 3- روعة في الشكل والتصميم 4- قوة في الاداء 5- ايضا في هذا الاصدار ( الاصدار الثاني ) تمت اضافة قنوات كثيرة عربية واجنبية ومتخصصة في شتى المجالات بالاضافة اللى الكاميرات المباشرة التي تجعلك تتجول في كثير من مدن ودول وشوارع عالمية كما تم شرحها سابقا  واترك الباقي لكم  وهناك المزيد المزيد في هذا البرنامج العربي الرائع  تلفزيون سامي سوفت الاصدار الثاني .. صناعة عربية فلسطينة بمواصفات تفوق المواصفات العالمية   مع تلفزيون سامي سوفت الاصدار الثاني .. اصبح بامكانك الاستغناء عن الكثير من البرامج المختصة بهذا المجال  رابط التحميل  samysofttv2***Audio Song | Movies |Free File Hosting, Software & MP3 Downloads, Free File Sharing - Ziddu

----------


## سكاب

يعطيك العافيه 
برنامج روعه

----------


## أبــو عمــــــر

اخي الكريم الصفحه تطلع فاضيه ممكن الرابط فيه خطاء 0 ممكن تتاكد لنا وتعطيني الجواب كرماوليس امرا 0
وهل لابد تسجيل لكي يتم تنزيل البرنامج  
تحياتي

----------


## faissal

> اخي الكريم الصفحه تطلع فاضيه ممكن الرابط فيه خطاء 0 ممكن تتاكد لنا وتعطيني الجواب كرماوليس امرا 0
> وهل لابد تسجيل لكي يتم تنزيل البرنامج  
> تحياتي

  
لا ابدا 
فقط اعمل تنصيب للبرنامج
وشوف القنوات الي تريدها 
والاخباريه منها كمان

----------


## (عدي)

يا عم الي صنعوا الصواريخ ما بيصعب عليهم يصنعوا برنامج  مسلم عربي  فلسطيني وافتخر

----------


## $$المأمون$$

> يا عم الي صنعوا الصواريخ ما بيصعب عليهم يصنعوا برنامج  مسلم عربي فلسطيني وافتخر

 وانا كمان :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## $$المأمون$$

مشكور اخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع...اعتقد ان المهندس سامي سمع صرختي عندما طلبت منه اضافه قنوات الاقتصاد والمال والاعمال مثل بلومبيرغ......مشكور للنسخه المحدثه اخي الكريم

----------


## faissal

> يا عم الي صنعوا الصواريخ ما بيصعب عليهم يصنعوا برنامج  مسلم عربي فلسطيني وافتخر

    :Inlove:  :Inlove:  :Inlove:  :Inlove:   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:    

> مشكور اخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع...اعتقد ان المهندس سامي سمع صرختي عندما طلبت منه اضافه قنوات الاقتصاد والمال والاعمال مثل بلومبيرغ......مشكور للنسخه المحدثه اخي الكريم

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## (عدي)

اخي الكريم لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج وكلشي تمام بس ما رضي يفتح اي محطة وبيكتب متوقف الرجاء المساعدة

----------


## صقر بغداد

حياك الله اخي ....
البرنامج جميل وشغال عندي ولكن عندي سؤال
هل ممكن ان نضيف له قنوات معينه وان كان ممكن فكيف ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا لك اخي

----------


## ابو شمس

حياك الله اخي ....مشكور على هنسخه القيمه   ووفقك الله

----------


## عدو الطمع

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
وبرنامج أكثر من روعه

----------


## محمود علي

جاري التحميل والتجربة اخي العزيز

----------


## emadma

*شكرا اخي الكريم على البرنامج الرائع ، ولكن عندي مشكلة فاسماء المحطات المكتوبة بالعربي تطلع عندي كانها مكتوبة بالصيني ، فهل ممكن تعديل ذلك وكيف؟؟*

----------


## faissal

> *شكرا اخي الكريم على البرنامج الرائع ، ولكن عندي مشكلة فاسماء المحطات المكتوبة بالعربي تطلع عندي كانها مكتوبة بالصيني ، فهل ممكن تعديل ذلك وكيف؟؟*

 المشكله من عندك اخي الكريم  
لازم الويندوز عندك يدعم اللغه العربي على كده 
بس كيف تغير الاعدادت الله اعلم  :Eh S(7):  :Emoticon1:

----------


## محمود علي

لو تسمح يا اخي فيصل تعيد رفع الملف على موقع اخر غير زدو لان الملف يتحمل بحجمه الكامل 2.07 م.ب. ورغم ذلك عند الفك يعطيني رسالة خطأ 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## faissal

> لو تسمح يا اخي فيصل تعيد رفع الملف على موقع اخر غير زدو لان الملف يتحمل بحجمه الكامل 2.07 م.ب. ورغم ذلك عند الفك يعطيني رسالة خطأ 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 ان شاء الله يزبط معك    عرب شير !

----------


## a_gamal

مشكور يافيصل 
التلفزيون نفعني اليومين دول

----------


## faissal

> مشكور يافيصل  التلفزيون نفعني اليومين دول

 طب الحمد لله تعالى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عمركو

> اخواني الكرام اعضاء هذا المنتدى العملاق .. اقدم لكم اليوم برنامجا لقى اقبالا شديدا في شتى المواقع والمنتديات في الاصدار السابق له بفضل الله تعالى   واعتقد ان الكثير ينتظر جديد هذا البرنامج وها انا اليوم كما وعدتكم   اقدم لكم اليوم الصاعقة الثانية : تلفزيون سامي سوفت الاصدار الثاني  Samy Soft TV 2.0  وذلك بعد اضافة الكثير من المحطات والقنوات العربية والعالمية في شتى المجالات .. ايضا تم اضافة كاميرات مباشرة تلتقط ببث حي ومباشر صورا لشوارع ومدن وقرى ومناطق شهيرة في العالم وتم التعديل على كثير من القنوات واصبح البرنامج بعد الاضافات الجديدة والرائعة والكثيرة ايضا يحتوي على ما يلي  مجموع القنوات الموجودة في البرنامج 192 قناة وكاميرا مباشرة   انتبه الى ان صور عرض القنوات يتضمنها شرح كامل لادوات وخيارات التحكم في البرنامج  تم تعديل التصنيفات بحيث اصبح البرنامج يحتوي على 6 تصنيفات مقسمة كالاتي  القسم الأول : دين وأطفال .. 32 قناة حيث القنوات الدينية 16 قناة والقنوات المختصة بعالم الطفل والافلام الكرتونية 16 قناة ايضا والقنوات المدرجة تحت هذا القسم هي  المجد القران الكريم ، المجد الفضائية ، المجد الحديث الشريف ، قرآن كريم ، الهدى ، اقرأ ، الحكمة ، الرسالة ، التراويح والقرآن ، Islam  channel ، Share islam tv ، peace tv usa ، peace tv dubi ، QTV ، peace tv uk ،  الشارقة , الجزيرة للأطفال ، ام بي سي 3 للأطفال mbc 3 ، سمايل للأطفال ، كرتون - البرازيل ، الكرتون القديم ، شبكة الكرتون ، Cizgi Film ،  Youth TV , KRO , Nick junior , Pds tv , Toon TV , ABC Kids , Baby TV , CBBC ,Kika  وهذه صورة من قناة الرسالة الإسلامية وتوضح خيار تصغير البرنامج الى شريط المهام    وهذه صورة من ام بي سي 3 للأطفال وتوضح خيار اغلاق البرنامج     القسم الثاني : أخبار .. قسم خاص بأقوى قنوات الاخبار العربية والعالمية ويحتوي على 32 قناة اخبارية عربية وعالمية والقنوات المدرجة تحت هذا القسم هي  الجزيرة ، بي بي سي BBC ، النيل للأخبار ، الاخبارية ، ابو ظبي ، المنار ، المستقبل اخبار ، المغرب 2 اخبار ، فرنسا 24 اخبار France  24 ، العالم ، روسيا اليوم ، برس تي في press tv ، الحرة ، بي بي سي 2 BBC ، الجزيرة 2 ، سي ان ان CNN  عناوين الاخبار - بي بي سي ، Bloomberg France , bloomberg espana , sky turk , Financial  news , Pluse 24 , TVE 24 Spanish , RTN Tele Sahel , BBC London , BBC Weather, CN 8 News , Planet insolite , BBC Parliament , ASTV News , DW TV , Dubi News  وهذه صورة من قناة النيل للأخبار توضح خيارات التحكم بالصوت ايضا    القسم الثالث : رياضة .. وهو قسم كامل مختص بالقنوات الرياضية ويحتوي على 32 قنوات رياضية عربية وعالمية تعرض رياضات مختلفة ومتنوعة   والقنوات المدرجة تحت هذا القسم هي  الجزيرةالرياضية ، الدوري الاسباني ، قناة الدوري ، الرياضية الكويتية ، السعودية الرياضية ، مصارعة ، مصارعة 2 ، كرة قدم ،  , Euoro sport , sport italia 24 , sport tv , mac sport , BackYardWrestling ,  Baseball Channel , DM TV , Tvvi , Rtvv Tvvi , Online Racing , Fighting TV ,  NHL , CNN Plus , WHL , Versus USA , Sports Network , Dong Nai 2 , Circuit  Park Zandvoort , B-te-ceit , Ski TV , WPTV-MOTO , Running TV , دراجات نارية ، تنس  صورة من قناة الجزيرة الرياضية توضح خيارات التحكم بايقاف تشغيل وتشغيل القناة او المحطة    وهنا صورة من قناة المصارعة العالمية و توضح خيارات وازرار التحكم بحجم شاشة العرض    القسم الرابع : عالم الحيوان .. 32 قناة وكاميرا مباشرة .. قنوات تختص بعالم الحيوان وكاميرات مباشرة من اشهر حدائق الحيوان العالمية وكأنك تذهب الى حدائق الحيوان العالمية وانت جالس في غرفتك وامام شاشتك الصغيرة وهذا القسم تم اضافته حديثا من ضمن القنوات الكثيرة والهائلة التي تمت اضافتها على هذه الاصدار والقنوات والكاميرات المباشرة المدرجة تحت هذا القسم هي  قناة عالم الحيوان ، كاميرا حيوان الباندا ، كامير الاخطبوط ، كاميرا النمر ، كاميرا الفلامينجو ، كاميرا الغوريلا ، الدب الكسلان ، حديقة الحيوان ، ابن مقرض ، كاميرا الامازون ، شاطىء صخري ، كاميرا السلمون ، شاطىء رملي ، سمك القرش الأبيض ، كائنات دقيقة ، Asia Trail ، كاميرا الكيوي ، كاميرا الكيوي 2 ، كاميرا الفهد ، كاميرا الفهد 2 ، صيد الاسماك ، الغابة ، عشب البحر ، عشب تحت الماء ، ثعلب الماء ، البطريق ، قفص  الطيور ، ثعلب الماء العذب ، الاسد الذهبي ، Outer Bay , Monetery Bay , Amazone Cam   وهذه صورة من قناة عالم الحيوان ومشار في الصورة الى العلامة التي توضح ان هذا الاصدار الذي تستخدمه هو الاصدار الثاني من البرنامج    وهنا صورة اخرى من كاميرا الكيوي     القسم الخامس : المنوعات .. 32 قناة منوعة من اشهر القنوات العربية والقنوات المدرجة تحت هذا القسم كالاتي   السعودية 1 ، السعودية 2 ، الكويت 1 ، الكويت 2 ، سلطنة عمان ، الجزائر ، المغربية ، موريتانيا ، المصرية ، المصرية 2 ، ام بي سي MBC ،  ام بي سي 2 MBC 2 لافلام الرعب والاكشن وغيرها ، MBC 3 ، ال بي سي LBC ، تلفزيون المستقبل ، ابو ظبي ، دبي ، تلفزيون النيل  Nile TV ، روتانا زمان Rotana Zaman ، روتانا سينما Cinema، سورية ، الاردنية ، ناسا التعليمية ، ناسا العامة ، الرسالة 2 ،  اقرأ 2 ، الجزيرة 3 ، المنار 2 ، المغرب 2 ، ناسا الاخبارية ، اذاعة رياضية ، قناة الكاس او الكأس الرياضية  وهنا صورة من قناة ام بي سي 2 mbc 2 لافلام الرعب والاكشن والافلام الاخرى المترجمة     القسم السادس والاخير;; : 32 كاميرا مباشرة .. حيث تجعلك تتجول وتجول وتسافر على مدن ودول واماكن عالمية من خلال شاشتك الصغيرة و تعرض بصورة حية ومباشرة لقطات من اشهر المناطق والمدن والقرى والشوارع والطرقات العالمية وهي فعلا شيء ممتع جدا والكاميرات المباشرة الموجودة داخل هذا القسم هي  المسجد الاقصى ، ABC FM Brazil ، خليج مونتري - امريكا الولايات المتحدة ، جراند بلس - بروكسل بلجيكا , Hubert st  Canada , key west usa , ski cam romania , Halle Germany , Tendy Wales Uk ,  Traffic Madrid , BojanGles Australia , H2TV Switzerland , Luxemburg Traffic ,  Confederation Bridge Canada , Marina FM Cam , Leicester Square London , Big  Place Belgium , HogsBreath USA , Koh Samui Thailand , ZeeZicht , PSV Traning  , Roanoke USA , StuttGart Germany , HonoLulu Traffic , Ottenstein Austria ,  Panama City Pool , St LeonHard Austria , Zurich SwitzerLand , KirkWood  California , Weather Tampa   انظر الى هذه الصورة التي تعرض قناة المسجد الاقصى حيث الكاميرا الموجهة مباشرة الى قبة الصخرة والمسجد الاقصى المبارك    وهنا صورة من الكاميرا المباشرة لاحد شوارع المانيا الشهيرة    بالنسبة لقنوات اي ار تي الرياضية واي ار تي الافلام واي ار تي الاخرى واوربت وال شو تايم Show Time , Art Sport وغيرها  غير موجود لها بث على الانترنت لذلك لم استطع اضافتها على الاقل في الوقت الحالي   هذه صورة اثبات النسخة الثانية ( الاصدار 2 )   Samy Soft TV 2.0    برمجة وتصميم : سامي جميل الددح زقوت  فلسطين غزة  ارجو من الاخوة الذين يريدون نقل الموضوع الى منتديات ومواقع اخرى نقل الموضوع كاملا لضرورة التنبيه الموجود في مقدمته وللاحتفاظ بحقوق البرنامج والمبرمج وحقوق المصدر ايضا وهذا رجاء وليس طلب  وارجو ممن يريد نقل الموضوع الى منتديات ومواقع اخرى كتابة كلمة "منقول" في اخر الموضوع .. وبارك الله فيكم   صور توضح طريقة تنصيب البرنامج على الجهاز          وهذا اختصار برنامج تلفزيون سامي سوفت - الاصدار الثاني على سطح المكتب    وكما تعلمون ميزات هذا البرنامج هي 1- سريع في تحميل المحطات والقنوات مقارنة بمعظم البرامج الاخرى المشابهة 2- سهل جدا في الاستخدام ولا يحتاج الى خبرة كبيرة في التعامل مع الكمبيوتر وكأنك تتعامل مع تلفاز حقيقي 3- روعة في الشكل والتصميم 4- قوة في الاداء 5- ايضا في هذا الاصدار ( الاصدار الثاني ) تمت اضافة قنوات كثيرة عربية واجنبية ومتخصصة في شتى المجالات بالاضافة اللى الكاميرات المباشرة التي تجعلك تتجول في كثير من مدن ودول وشوارع عالمية كما تم شرحها سابقا  واترك الباقي لكم  وهناك المزيد المزيد في هذا البرنامج العربي الرائع  تلفزيون سامي سوفت الاصدار الثاني .. صناعة عربية فلسطينة بمواصفات تفوق المواصفات العالمية   مع تلفزيون سامي سوفت الاصدار الثاني .. اصبح بامكانك الاستغناء عن الكثير من البرامج المختصة بهذا المجال  رابط التحميل  samysofttv2***Audio Song | Movies |Free File Hosting, Software & MP3 Downloads, Free File Sharing - Ziddu

  
تم التحميل و التشغيل 100%  :Good:  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## cool81

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Mohamedasm

شكرا اخى فيصل  
وده رابط لتحميل الاصدار الثالث من البرنامج  http://www.samysoft.net/samysofttv3.htm

----------

